# Flat sided plugs...



## Minivin5 (Dec 17, 2008)

I was recently given at a yard sale 7 plug kits all the same. I have never dealt with flat sided plugs before. I was told it is a Grand Ma plug , I really haven't a clue. Plugs are cedar comes with 2 sizes of weight, lips, and hooks. I make salt water plugs for Snook and Tarpon, never have seen anything this large and so skinny. Here are some photos of the kits, could anyone shed some light on this dunce on where to place the weight.


----------



## vc1111 (Apr 13, 2004)

Try placing them side by side directly below the widest part of the bait (when viewed from the side, that would be the hump in the middle of the back).

Tape them in place under the belly and test the bait to see how you like it. If you want, try taping the weight elsewhere also.

Of course, you'll need to install the lip and the hook hangers and hooks too to really get a feel for the results of the weight placement tests.

Hope that helps.

-Vince


----------

